

Show HN: Is there an earthquake near me? - kumarski
http://isthereanearthquakenearme.herokuapp.com/

======
diasks2
I'm not quite sure I understand the purpose of the app. I would have to
actually check the app during an earthquake to have it tell me yes? Well, in
that case I would already know that there is an earthquake near me.

Maybe a better title would be "Was there an earthquake near me?" and you could
show nearby earthquakes in the past hour, day, etc. However, there are already
a lot of sites that do something like that such as
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/index.php](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/index.php),
so I'm not quite sure what additional value you could add.

